# Insérer image dans le corps de texte.



## benty (11 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Tout d'abord je tiens à préciser que je suis un nouveau utilisateur de Mac donc j'ai quelques petites difficultés encore.

Cela fait maintenant environ 3heures que j'effectue des recherches sur ce forum pour résoudre mon problème et je n'arrive vraiment pas à le résoudre. J'ai essayé quelques réponses qui ont été donné mais ça ne marche pas.

Voici mon problème, lorsque j'envoi un mail via Mail, et que je souhaite insérer une image dans mon corps de texte (je drag and drop l'image) et j'envoi le mail ; le récepteur (qui est sous Outlook et sur PC) reçoit mon mail mais l'image est en pièce jointe !

J'ai envoyé l'image en format, jpeg, pdf mais rien à faire il reçoit l'image en pj tout le temps.
Je ne sais pas trop à quoi correspond l'option dans : Edition / Pièces jointes / ...

Voila est-ce possible donc que mon image fasse partie du corps de texte ou pas ? Si oui comment faire car je dois envoyer des images régulièrement pour des clients.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir,

Malheureusement je ne pense pas. Comme le dit très bien pascalformac:



pascalformac a dit:


> C'est traité plusieurs fois en archives
> 
> ne pas oublier un détail qui n'en est pas un , c'est un point central
> 
> ...



En revanche, il est possible qu'avec Thunderbird cela fonctionne.


----------



## benty (12 Janvier 2011)

Salut,

Ca parait quand même bien bizarre  que l'on ne puisse pas régler ce problème :s


----------



## Calderan (12 Janvier 2011)

non, c'est logique.
La mise en page est interprétée par le logiciel qui ouvre ton message, donc à moins de forcer tes destinataires à utiliser le même soft que toi, tu ne pourras jamais être sûr du format d'affichage à la réception de ton message.


----------



## benty (12 Janvier 2011)

Bah alors pourquoi quand j'envoi un message par Outlook et que j'insère mon image dans le texte (format jpeg ou pdf) et que je l'envoi, l'image est bien dans le corps de texte (enfin je suppose) alors que sur mail non l'image fait partie des pièces jointes puisque quand je fais : Fichier / PJ / coup d'oeil sur les PJ ça m'ouvre mon image.

Ca veut bien dire que c'est une PJ alors que je ne veux pas que ça en soit une.

Je trouve ça donc bizarre :s


----------



## Aliboron (12 Janvier 2011)

benty a dit:


> quand j'envoie un message par Outlook et que j'insère mon image dans le texte (format jpeg ou pdf) et que je l'envoi, l'image est bien dans le corps de texte (enfin je suppose)


Amuse-toi à ouvrir le message par Webmail et tu verras que l'affichage peut varier énormément en fonction du logiciel utiliser pour le visualiser.

Une image, quelle que soit la méthode utilisée pour l'insérer, est obligatoirement une pièce jointe. Que le logiciel l'affiche dans le corps du message, à la suite du message ou pas du tout dépend à la fois de la façon dont le logiciel l'a intégré au départ et de la façon dont l'interprète le logiciel à la réception. Comme il n'y a pas vraiment de standard unique (et avec Outlook on a un longue tradition de standards détournés et modifiés) pour les messages en HTML, on obtient des résultats variables.

Pour ce qui est de l'insertion dans le corps du message, c'est probablement Thunderbird (cité plus haut) qui a le meilleur éditeur HTML. Entourage 2008 permet aussi d'insérer les images dans le corps du message. Mais, comme vu, le résultat à l'arrivée ne peut JAMAIS être totalement garanti (car ça dépend du moyen utilisé pour l'affichage)...


----------



## benty (12 Janvier 2011)

Bon bah ok alors je peux rien y faire 

Merci de vos réponses


----------

